# Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread [NEW 3 HOUR TIME LIMIT]



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Starting Time*​

The draft has begun! Since I began the draft about 10 hours early, the five hour clock for making your pick will not apply until 10AM Arizona PST on Wednesday morning.


*General Rules*​

Each GM will have five hours to make their pick once the draft is underway. The GM who is making the current pick MUST send a private message to the person who is next to notify them that it is their turn. If you happen to miss your pick, the next person in the draft order will make their pick ahead of you. You may then make your pick as soon as you can, although you will have missed out on all the players that would have otherwise been available at your pick. The draft order will be randomized and will follow the serpentine method (draft order is reversed) each round. There will be twelve rounds. Makes your picks in this thread.


*If Unavailable During Time to Make Pick*​
If you anticipate being unable to be present during the time of your pick, send a private message to Dissonance19 and give him perhaps your top three picks based on who might be available when your pick is on the clock. He will make your pick for you.


*Trade Rules*​

GM's may trade their picks in exchange for other players or picks, but there can never be an uneven exchange that would create a situation where a team has less than twelve players on its roster. Since there are only twelve rounds in this draft, this means you always must trade picks or players on a one-to-one basis. Always send a private message to Dissonance19 to notify him of any trade that has been accepted so that he can keep track of each move.


*Draft Order*​
<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center><td>Pick
<td>Team
<td>Owner
<tr align=center><td>1
<td>Boston
<td>Premier 
<tr align=center><td>2
<td>L.A. Lakers
<td>KiddFan4eva5 
<tr align=center><td>3
<td>Miami
<td>KingPin66 
<tr align=center><td>4
<td>Washington
<td>cpawfan 
<tr align=center><td>5
<td>Utah
<td>WildbyNature 
<tr align=center><td>6
<td>Phoenix
<td>Dr.Suess 
<tr align=center><td>7
<td>Philadelphia
<td>sMaK 
<tr align=center><td>8
<td>Chicago
<td>GM3 
<tr align=center><td>9
<td>L.A. Clippers
<td>Weasel 
<tr align=center><td>10
<td>Toronto
<td>ss03 
<tr align=center><td>11
<td>Minnesota
<td>Cabron_James 
<tr align=center><td>12
<td>Denver
<td>Vuchato 
<tr align=center><td>13
<td>Golden State
<td>VC4MVP 
<tr align=center><td>14
<td>Houston
<td>WhoDaBest23 
<tr align=center><td>15
<td>Atlanta
<td>kekai 
<tr align=center><td>16
<td>New York
<td>Zei Zao LS 
<tr align=center><td>17
<td>Memphis
<td>Samael 
<tr align=center><td>18
<td>Sacramento
<td>thenetsfan 
<tr align=center><td>19
<td>Dallas
<td>somejewishdude 
<tr align=center><td>20
<td>Detroit
<td>New Jazzy Nets
<tr align=center><td>21
<td>Seattle
<td>Tiz 
<tr align=center><td>22
<td>Milwaukee
<td>qrich1fan 
<tr align=center><td>23
<td>San Antonio
<td>rdm2 
<tr align=center><td>24
<td>Indiana
<td>Juxtaposed 
<tr align=center><td>25
<td>New Orleans/Oklahoma
<td>wadeshaqeddie 
<tr align=center><td>26
<td>Portland
<td>Dissonance19 
<tr align=center><td>27
<td>New Jersey
<td>Net2 
<tr align=center><td>28
<td>Cleveland
<td>MATRIX 31 
<tr align=center><td>29
<td>Orlando
<td>BootyKing 
<tr align=center><td>30
<td>Charlotte
<td>THE TAKEOVER 
</table>


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

I got the 6th pick.....oh yeah *dances*

Quick question.....We're going off of how good the person is now? So, primes don't count
right?


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

ShuHanGuanYu can you post the full 12 round order. I already made a couple of PMs of trades based on assumptions to a few people, I really need to move up a few spots.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Vuchato and I have both agreed to this trade.

(Denver) Vuchato trades:

1st Round #12th Pick 
7th Round #192th Pick

(Memphis) Samael trades:
1st Round #17th Pick
5th Round #137th Pick


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



Samael said:


> ShuHanGuanYu can you post the full 12 round order. I already made a couple of PMs of trades based on assumptions to a few people, I really need to move up a few spots.



Actually, all you have to do is reverse the count, so count down from 30 for the second round.

At most all he needs to do is post the second round order as well so people know that for odd round picks, its the first round order, and for even round picks it's the second round order.

P.S. I'm open to all trade offers, and negotiations. I will also reply to everyone, whether it's a counter offer, reject, or accept.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Nice i got the second pick! This opens alot of options for me.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Sweet, in the nets forum draft i had to trade up for the 13th pick!! It was exactly like Vuchato's deal, except i moved up from 21-13 instead of 17-12. Also Any1 looking to trade up for this pick or even down to it im open for all offers. Just PM me.


----------



## Cabron_James

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Trade accepted

Cabron_James trades, 1st Round #11th Pick, 2nd Round #50th Pick, 4th Round #110th Pick, 12th Round #350th Pick

Samael Trades, 2nd Round #44th Pick, 3rd Round #77th Pick, 4th Round #104th Pick, 10th Round #284th Pick


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



Cabron_James said:


> Trade accepted
> 
> Cabron_James trades, 1st Round #11th Pick, 2nd Round #50th Pick, 4th Round #110th Pick, 12th Round #350th Pick
> 
> Samael Trades, 2nd Round #44th Pick, 3rd Round #77th Pick, 4th Round #104th Pick, 10th Round #284th Pick


Damn u got ripped off Cabron.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



Cabron_James said:


> Trade accepted
> 
> Cabron_James trades, 1st Round #11th Pick, 2nd Round #50th Pick, 4th Round #110th Pick, 12th Round #350th Pick
> 
> Samael Trades, 2nd Round #44th Pick, 3rd Round #77th Pick, 4th Round #104th Pick, 10th Round #284th Pick



Dude, are you trying to cheat?

Both of you have the same IP, so my guess is that you are the same person.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

I was wondering y that trade was so lobsided.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Samael, you wouldn't be trying to cheat now would you?



Hmmmmm, someone should look into that because no one is that stupid.


----------



## Cabron_James

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



VC4MVP said:


> I was wondering y that trade was so lobsided.


No, no, :laugh: Samael is my new roommate. We agreed to make this trade and he will give all his ucash plus real cash!! and some other agreements. see for yourself we are both logged in right now.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Trade already been made no taking back plus it's not as bad as it seems.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

I have two computers too. 

I don't know that trade is pretty ****ty.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

He moves up the 2nd and 4th round and he gets my 3rd plus a switch on the 10th and 12th.

Trade has been done, no taking back and he seemed to agreed to it.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



Cabron_James said:


> No, no, :laugh: Samael is my new roommate. We agreed to make this trade and he will give all his ucash plus real cash!! and some other agreements. see for yourself we are both logged in right now.


BS, no 1 is that desperate to win a fantasy draft to pay u. cheater!!


----------



## Cabron_James

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

This will all unfold when the selctions happen.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

oh the drama!


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



VC4MVP said:


> BS, no 1 is that desperate to win a fantasy draft to pay u. cheater!!


Yeah, say whatever you want, but I made a good trade with a person I happen to know personally. And we made prior agreements like he said.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



Samael said:


> Yeah, say whatever you want, but I made a good trade with a person I happen to know personally. And we made prior agreements like he said.


Well, in reality its not a good trade if you had to pay real money to pick up a few picks in one forums fantasy draft.


----------



## Cabron_James

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

You guys want us to take back the trade???


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



Cabron_James said:


> You guys want us to take back the trade???


Trade has been made you idiot no taking back.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Guys its not a big deal. I'll still end up with the best team.


Lets all calm down before I make a trade that I'll regret.


----------



## Cabron_James

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

ok, I'm getting why it seems like a one sided trade maybe a revision then.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



Cabron_James said:


> ok, I'm getting why it seems like a one sided trade maybe a revision then.


No taking back!!! plus I'm just a couple of yards away in the other room wtf are are you posting here for, talk to me if you want to negotiate. :rofl:


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

I'm not sure, there is something suspicious. Just searched their posts, and Samael mostly seems to post on the Rockets, then T-Wolves, then probably Bulls. C_J seems to post mostly on the T-Wolves, then Rockets, then Bulls. who knows.

But then again, I am a conspiracy artist.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



Vuchato said:


> I'm not sure, there is something suspicious. Just searched their posts, and Samael mostly seems to post on the Rockets, then T-Wolves, then probably Bulls. C_J seems to post mostly on the T-Wolves, then Rockets, then Bulls. who knows.
> 
> But then again, I am a conspiracy artist.


Eh, if that were true then why would I go to such trouble and PM the guy with my trade offers?? maybe a mod can dig up his PMs and show him my offers.


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Guys its not a big deal. I'll still end up with the best team.
> 
> 
> Lets all calm down before I make a trade that I'll regret.


LOL! :banana:


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



Samael said:


> Eh, if that were true then why would I go to such trouble and PM the guy with my trade offers?? maybe a mod can dig up his PMs and show him my offers.


I gotta say I believe you. I just do this stuff cuz I'm bored.


----------



## Cabron_James

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Ha!! New agreement.

Cabron_James trades, 1st Round 11th Pick, 4th Round 110th Pick, 5th Round 131th Pick, 12th Round 350th Pick.

Samael Trades, 2nd Round 44th Pick, 3rd Round 77th Pick, 4th Round 104th Pick, 10th Round #284th Pick.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

That's a good trade depending on how you're structuring your teams. Is Real- and/or U- Cash still involved?

Also, if either of you are looking to make any more moves, I'm open to offers

P.S: I never though you were the same people, I just thought that was one odd trade.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Cabron_James Minnesota trades: 

1st Round #11th Pick
4th Round #110th Pick
5th Round #131th Pick
12th Round #350th Pick??

Samael Memphis Trades:

2nd Round #44th Pick
3rd Round #77th Pick
4th Round #104th Pick 
10th Round #284th Pick

I only hope that no one says that Vachato and I are the same person for making that trade as well.


----------



## Cabron_James

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



ss03 said:


> That's a good trade depending on how you're structuring your teams. Is Real- and/or U- Cash still involved?
> 
> Also, if either of you are looking to make any more moves, I'm open to offers


when I try to give him back his ucash it says "action does not exist" why is that?


----------



## Kingpin66

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Im willing to trade my #3 pick..so if theres interest please pm me...Im willing to lose some spots in the 1st round


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Man I get the worst picks, I've been in 4 GM drafts and so far I've gotten 29, 27, 30 and 16. Can someone tell me what time it is in Arizona right now so I can see the time difference?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

It's 3 hrs back in Arizona I believe.

Ok, all trade discussion, go to the Sign up Thread for that, from now on. This is selection thread. Any trades that are made PM me with them. I'll keep track as we put the order down for the other rds.


----------



## JuX

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

It's 4:30 there.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

LeBron James, please.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the second overall pick, The los Angelos Lakers select Dwayne Wade!


----------



## Kingpin66

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The Miami Heat are proud to select from Germany Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

just a reminder... after you pick, PM the next person to tell them that they're up


another reminder. this is for *selections only.* comment in the sign up/trade discussion thread.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 4th overral pick, Phoenix selects Tim Duncan.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 5th overral pick, Utah selects Kobe Bryant.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The Washington Wizards are pleased to select Kevin Garnett.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The 76ers select Yao Ming.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Chicago Bulls select Dwight Howard


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Bucks take Elton Brand


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 10th overall pick, the Toronto Raptors select Tracy Mcgrady.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Samael asked me to make his picks for him. (in which he better not have wanted to change his mind haha)

With the 11th overall pick, *Memphis selects Chris Bosh*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 12th overall pick, *Memphis selects Pau Gasol*
















13th pick has till *7:25 * to pick..


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 13th pick. *Portland* selects *Amare Stoudemire*



<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/amare_stoudemire_02.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>



next pick has till *1:36am* but he wasn't sure if he was going to be here so I am waiting to see if maybe he does come before I pick the player from his list.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Ok, limit has expired, and since he wasn't definite that he wasn't going to be here, I didn't do it till it did expire. If you know you're going to be out and it's definite, I'll do it right when your pick starts.

*
With the 14th pick Houston * selects *Vince Carter*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

I made everyone's pick today. Damn.

Well, with the 15th pick *Atlanta* selects *Steve Nash*














New York has until *9:38*, and can pick at anytime after. Unless, they make a deal. Then, it's 5 hrs from whenever they pick.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 16th pick ... out of UNLV, the New York Knicks select Shawn Marion!

<center>







</center>


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Since I am going to sleep. I am making the next pick from the top name on his list in case he is not here. I don't think I'll be here within the last 10 mins of the expiration, which is *9:52 am* for Sacramento. Remember, PM the person who is after you. Refer to the Picks thread where all trades have updated up to a certain point. 


With 17th pick, *Denver* selects *Carmelo Anthony*


----------



## thenetsfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 18th pick in the draft the Sacremento Kings select Allen Iverson!


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

It's been 5 hours since the last pick. So should I make my pick or wait?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> It's been 5 hours since the last pick. So should I make my pick or wait?



Wait 'till 10 to see if Joe is on or if Jewish guy comes on.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Ok, if 5 hours has passed you're allowed to pick.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

lol I confused myself.

Jewishguy has the #19 pick and we're skipping him since the time has run out.

Go ahead and pick.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Pistons start with what won them a championship. Defense










With the 20th pick in the Suns Forum GM draft the Detroit Pistons select Andrei Kirilenko from Russia


The Seattle SuperSonics are now on the clock


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*Somejewishguy * has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock *will not be reset * when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*3 and a half hours remain for Seatle.*


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

21 
Seattle SuperSonics picks Jason Kidd :clap:


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The Dallas Mavericks awake from a long nap to select Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*2 an a half hours remain* for the Clippers.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*2 hours remain* for the Clippers.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*



Dr.Seuss said:


> *2 hours remain* for the Clippers.



I think I'll use all 2 hours.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

only an hour and 45 minutes left! yay!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The New York Knicks are proud to select, out of Kansas, Paul Pierce!

<center>







</center>


----------



## rdm2

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 23rd pick the San Antonio Spurs select Gilbert Arenas. *crowd goes wild*


----------



## JuX

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 24th pick, the Indiana Pacers proudly selects C Shaquille O'Neal.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 25th Pick, NO selects

Chris Paul


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The Golden State Warriors with the 26th pick proudly select................










Ray Allen!


----------



## Real

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 27th pick in the Suns Forum GM Draft, the *New Jersey Nets* select...










*Ron Artest*


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 28th pick in the Suns Forum GM Draft, the Cleveland Cavaliers select Joe Johnson.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the #29th pick, the Phoenix Suns select Ben Wallace.

Fear the ****ing fro!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 30th pick in the Suns Forum GM Draft the Charlotte Bobcats select...










*Emeka Okafor*​


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 31st pick in the Suns Forum GM Draft the Charlotte Bobcats select...










*Chauncey Billups*​


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Don't mean to spam this thread, but thought I'd put it here too.

ANNOUNCEMENT: NBA2K6 will *NOT* have anything to do with this draft. I think someone mentioned that it'd be cool to do something like that, but this draft was not created for NBA2K6 or its rating system.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 32nd pick, Phoenix selects Dirk's lover, Josh Howard.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

with the 33rd pick in the Suns Forum GM Draft, the Cleveland Cavaliers select Baron Davis.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

* Next time limit expires 7:49*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*NET2* has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 35th pick *Portland* selects *Michael Redd*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Next pick has until *1:06pm Eastern time*


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

with the 36th pick, NO selects Richard Jefferson


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*Next pick expires at 1:19.*


*Net2 can pick at anytime.*


----------



## JuX

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

At the 37th overall pick, the Indiana Pacers selects PF/SF Antawn Jamison of North Carolina.


----------



## Real

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Sorry for the delay, New Jersey selects *Rasheed Wallace*.


----------



## rdm2

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 38th Pick, the San Antonio Spurs select Boris Diaw from France.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Weasel sent me his pick so..


With the 39th pick *Los Angeles * selects *Marcus Camby*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*Next pick has until 10:09*


I hope to God they come on before.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*1 HOUR REMAINS for the Seattle SuperSonics*


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Witgh the 40th pick the Seattle Supersonics select Rashard Lewis.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 41st pick, the Los Angeles Lakers select Tony Parker.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 42nd pick, the Phoenix Suns select the native from Arizona Wildcats, Mike Bibby


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*Next pick has until 5:57am EST which doesn't seem like it will realistically get picked on time. So, remember you can pick at anytime after.*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*Also, let me reiterate that if you know your pick is near, and that you're not going to be here even if it's to go to bed, send me your list before.* * And don't say you might not be here because it holds this up and I'm not sure if you want me to wait till last minute of the 5 hrs thinking you may come on. I don't want to and it will help speed the process up. Along with quicker decisions.*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*thenetsfan* has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Cabron James sent me his pick last night 


With the 44th pick* Minnesota* selects *Lamar Odom*


----------



## thenetsfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The Sacremnto Kings select Brad Miller


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Next pick still has until* 2:32pm eastern time* (I always go by this)

Remember the time doesn't reset


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*Announcement:* Be aware of when you pick. Check the 
Pick Thread. And if you know you're not going to be on, *send them to me.* Even if it is a maybe.


This is not towards anyone. Just everyone. *Just under an hour * remains for the next one.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The Los Angeles Clippers select:

Chris Webber


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*Next pick has until 7:30.*


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

my bad for the wait, some early football run this morning, i will pick marvin williams from the ATL to go as the wingman for lil bald stevie


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*Next pick has until 11:38 eastern time*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*1 hr remains*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*a little more than a half hour*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*WhoDaBest23* has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 48th Pick the Orlando Magic Select:

Jason Richardson


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 49th pick in the Suns forum NBA draft, The Denver Niggets select the Point Guard out of Kansas,










KIRK HINRICH


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Cabron_James sent me his list and names are still on it so.

With the 50th pick* Minnesota* select *Rip Hamilton*


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

I figure this draft takes an eternity to move so I'll just post a vid to keep you guys entertianed. :rofl:

Memphis Grizzlies select: "The Closer"

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/roc-09tegW0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/roc-09tegW0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*16 mins left*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*WildbyNature * has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The Los Angeles Clippers Select:

Gerald Wallace


----------



## GM3

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Bulls select Chris Kaman


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Josh Smith


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*










Shaun Livingston.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The Dallas Mavericks would like to shout out "Ginobli!" like Charles Barkley does every chance he gets, but instead select Luke Ridnour out of Oregon with the 56th overall pick.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Utah Selects Stephon Marbury (late Pick)


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 57th pick Paris Hilton is pleased to have Manu Ginobili as a teammate


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*next pick has until 11:43 EASTERN*


----------



## Kingpin66

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The Miami Heat select high-flying Andre Iguodala


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 59th pick in the Suns GM Draft aquired from the Los Angeles Lakers the Detroit Pistons select Mehmet Okur from Turkey











The Boston Celtics are now on the clock


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Next pick has until *3:30am*

But they also have another 5 hrs because they pick twice in a row, so it really doesn't matter that much


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*Just above an hour remains for Boston. He has to make 2 picks. He first one expired already*.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

* Premier* has not made his picks in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his picks right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

New Jazzy Nets sent me his picks last night 

so to add to the international flavor already.

With the *62nd pick Detroit * has selected *Peja Stojakovic*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*Next pick has until 1:42 EASTERN*


Premier can still make his picks at anytime.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Andrew Bogut and Jason Terry, please.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*1 Hour remaining*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

*Kingpin66* has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The Wizards are pleased to add Sam Cassell with the 64th pick


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

With the 65th pick the golden state warriors select... Nenad Krstic.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

Tayshaun Prince for pick #66


----------



## Kingpin66

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The Miami Heat select SG Larry Hughes


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

*Next pick has till 7:24*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

*Announcement*: IF YOU KNOW YOU'RE NOT GOING TO BE HERE OR ON ALL DAY, SEND ME YOUR TOP 3-5 PICKS SO WE CAN GET THROUGH THIS THING FASTER! Check your picks to see when you're coming up before you sign off. It's not that hard.

This isn't because of anyone. It's just to everyone.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

Bulls select Andres Nocioni


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Selection Thread*

The Los Angeles Clippers Select:

Bruce Bowen


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

With the 70th overall pick--after annoying the heck out of some people--the Toronto Raptor's select Andre Miller. 

^^^ I'm still better than Babcock


----------



## Cabron_James

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

Minnesota selects Ricky Davis

Mod please put Odom at PF in my roster, thanx.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

With the 72nd pick of the Suns forum draft, The Denver Nuggets select the power forward out of Duke:










CARLOS BOOZER


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

With the 73rd pick in the Pheonix Suns forum gm draft GSW selects...










Channing Frye!


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

Chris Wilcox


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

*The next person has until 3:52 AM EST to make their selection.*


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*









Caron Butler.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

Dis... sMak is Philidelphia. His pick expired but he didn't know about it. 

67. Philadelphia - sMak: Caron Butler, SF picked at 75 (time expired)


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

With the *75th * pick *Atlanta Hawks * select *Tyson Chandler*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

Seuss gave me his pick so

With the *76th pick*, *Phoenix Suns * select *Zydrunas Ilgauskas * 













(I just had to use this pic)


----------



## Cabron_James

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

Minnesota select Brevin Knight


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

*next pick has till 9:20*


----------



## thenetsfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

With the 78th pick the Sacremto Kings select Troy Murphy.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

With the *79th pick * the *Portland Trail Blazers* select *Udonis Haslem*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

*Next pick has till 1:32pm*

After that I'm thinking about implementing a *3 HOUR LIMIT *


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

*New Jazzy Nets * has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

Tiz gave me his pick earlier, and I am not waiting on anyone

With the *81st pick * *Seattle Supersonics * select *Zach Randolph*


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

with the 80th pick (from detroit), the cleveland cavaliers select kenyon martin


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

Raymond Felton to Milwakuee


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

The Utah Jazz Select Shane Battier....


----------



## JuX

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

The Indiana Pacers select Wally Szczerbiak at the 84th pick.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

The Hornets select Al Harrington


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

*next pick has till 9:20*


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

With the 86th pick GSW selects....










Deron Williams


----------



## Real

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

The New Jersey Nets are pleased to welcome 

Mike James


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

with the 88th pick, the Cleveland Cavaliers select Samuel Dalembert.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread*

Ok time to make an announcement. Maybe I have to space it out for some people so they can understand better for future reference?


*Check the picks coming up.*


*If you see that it is, even in the next 5 or 6 picks or so, and you plan to sign off before or you're about to sign off....*


*Send me your top picks.*


*I mean you have enough time to hang around and view threads or view these threads and see what goes on, but not check? Is it that hard?*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread [3 HOUR TIME LIMIT STARTS AT 12PMET 7/26]*

*New 3 HR time limit starts at 12PM est. If you pick before then and it carries over through 12pm, it will start after you*



*Next pick though, has till 4:13AMEST*


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread [3 HOUR TIME LIMIT STARTS 7/26 AT 12P*

The Orlando Magic Select 

Kurt Thomas


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread [3 HOUR TIME LIMIT STARTS 7/26 AT 12P*

With the 90th pick in the Suns GM Draft THE TAKEOVER's Bobcats select Steve Francis from Maryland










And with the 91st pick in the Suns GM Draft THE TAKEOVER's Bobcats select Corey Maggette from Duke


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread [3 HOUR TIME LIMIT STARTS 7/26 AT 12P*

With the 92nd Pick The Orland Magic Select

Jameer Nelson


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread [3 HOUR TIME LIMIT STARTS 7/26 AT 12PMET]*

with the 93rd pick in the Suns Forum GM Draft, the Cleveland Cavaliers select Bonzi Wells.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread [3 HOUR TIME LIMIT STARTS 7/26 AT 12PMET]*

*This is still under the 5 HR limit. * 

*Net2 has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread [3 HOUR TIME LIMIT STARTS 7/26 AT 12PMET]*

*After this next pick, we will work under the 3 HR limit. Not counting Net2 or wildbynature's pick

Send me your lists if you're not going to be here*


----------



## Real

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread [3 HOUR TIME LIMIT STARTS 7/26 AT 12PMET]*

The *New Jersey Nets* are pleased to welcome

Zaza Pachulia


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread [3 HOUR TIME LIMIT STARTS 7/26 AT 12PMET]*

The Utah Jazz Select Eddy Curry....


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread [3 HOUR TIME LIMIT STARTS 7/26 AT 12PMET]*

wadeshaqeddie sent me his picks. *This is now under 3 HR RULE*


with the *96th pick New Orleans * selects *Jamaal Magloire*


----------



## JuX

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread [3 HOUR TIME LIMIT STARTS 7/26 AT 12PMET]*

The Indiana Pacers select *TJ Ford* with the 97th pick.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick Selection Thread [3 HOUR TIME LIMIT STARTS 7/26 AT 12PMET]*

*Next pick has till 3:36*


----------



## Dissonance

*Just about an hour till it expires*


----------



## Dissonance

*rdm2 has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*

*next pick has till 6:36*


----------



## rdm2

With the 98th Pick, the San Antonio Spurs select Raja Bell.


----------



## Tiz

Time expired for him about 10 minutes ago, so here it goes...

With the 100th pick the Sonics select Mike Miller.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

with the 101st pick, the Cleveland Cavaliers select Loul Deng.


----------



## Weasel

The Clippers Select:

Skip To My Lou
aka 
Rafer Alston


----------



## Dissonance

*next pick's time limit expires at 10:32*


----------



## thenetsfan

The kings select Bobby Simmions


----------



## Dissonance

*Next pick has till 12:53*


don't think I will be on then so.


----------



## Cabron_James

Minnesota select Drew Gooden

Mod please put him at C 
thanx


----------



## Dissonance

*Say the number of where you're picking for future reference*

*next pick has till 1:34 est*


----------



## qross1fan

Bucks welcome Mike Dunleavy Jr. With pick #99.


----------



## Weasel

The Clippers take:

Stephen Jackson


----------



## Dissonance

*Kekai (#106) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*

*this was at 2:23*


----------



## Dissonance

*WhoDaBest23 (#107) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*

*5:23*


----------



## Dissonance

* VC4MVP (#108) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*
*
8:23*


----------



## Dissonance

*Next pick has till 11:23*


----------



## Kekai

gimme marquis daniels baby


----------



## Dissonance

*Vuchato (#109) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*


*next pick has till 2:23 *


----------



## VC4MVP

GSW selects David west.


----------



## Vuchato

With the 109th pick in the Suns forum GM Draft, the Denver Nuggets select the Center out of Brazil,










ANDERSON VAREJAO

(please put him at C Diss)


----------



## Dissonance

*rdm2 (#110) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*


----------



## Real

With the 111th and 112th picks in the Suns forum GM Draft, the *New Jersey Nets* select. 










Jerry Stackhouse

and....










Morris Peterson


----------



## GM3

Chicago Bulls select Devin Harris.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Jason Williams


----------



## Dissonance

*next pick has until 6:07*


----------



## rdm2

With the 110th Pick the San Antonio Spurs select Charlie Villanueva.











(Morning picks are rough, I sleep late ugh)


----------



## Dissonance

^ you still wound up with someone good though. He went earlier in different drafts

*Next pick has an little over a half hour left*


----------



## Dissonance

*sMaK (#114) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*


----------



## Weasel

The Los Angeles Clippers Select:

Jamal Crawford


----------



## Samael

With the #116th pick *Memphis* Grizzlies Select *Delonte West*


----------



## cpawfan

With Pick #117, the Washington Wizards are pleased to select Joel Przybilla


----------



## sMaK

With the 114th pick the Philadelphia 76ers select Cuttino Mobley.


----------



## Dissonance

*Next pick has till 10:55*


----------



## Dissonance

*Kingpin66 (#118) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 119th overall pick, the Los Angelos Lakers select PJ Brown.


----------



## Dissonance

Premier(#120 and #121) has not made his picks in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his picks right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.

*This was at 2:00 and 5:00 am est*


----------



## Dissonance

*Net2 (#122) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*

*
This was at 8:00*


----------



## Real

With the 122nd pick in the Suns Forum GM Draft, the *New Jersey Nets* select Phoenix's own...










Leanardo Barbosa


----------



## Dissonance

*Kingpin66 (#123) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.


time expired at 11:00am*


----------



## Dissonance

*Next pick expires at 2:00pm*


----------



## Premier

Vladimir Radmanovic and Darko Milicic, please.


----------



## Dissonance

*VC4MVP (#124) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*

*Next pick has till 5:00pm est*


----------



## nffl

With the 125th pick, the Dallas Mavericks select Hedo Turkoglu.


----------



## Kingpin66

The Maimi Heat select Big Man Alonzo Mouning


----------



## Kingpin66

The Miami Heat follow it by taking PG Speedy Claxton


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Nazr Mohammed


----------



## Dissonance

*Next pick has till 7:08*


----------



## VC4MVP

GSW selects... Kevin Martin
BTW, no one ever pm'd me at all.

Sry didnt see he was taken. Again. and again. One more time.


----------



## Dissonance

*1 Hour left*


----------



## sMaK

The 76ers select PG Mo Williams


----------



## GM3

Bulls select JR Smith


----------



## Dissonance

*10:11 is the expiration time*


----------



## qross1fan

Bucks take Dan Gadzuric to solidify the front court.


----------



## nffl

With the 130th pick, the Dallas Mavericks select center Primoz Brezec out of Slovenia.










The Dallas Mavericks request a second in order to think over the next pick.


----------



## Samael

With the #*131* pick *Memphis Grizzlies* select Michael Finley


----------



## Vuchato

With pick #132, the Denver Nuggets select the Shooting Guard out of DePaul










QUENTIN RICHARDSON


----------



## VC4MVP

With the 133rd pick GSW selects...









Shareef Abdur-Rahim!


----------



## Dissonance

With the *134th pick Portland Trail Blazers * select *James Posey*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

With the 136th overall pick in the Phoenix Suns GM Draft the New York Knicks select, out of Duke university... Chris Duhon!


----------



## Vuchato

With the 137th pick in the draft, the Nuggets select the wingman out of Nevada,










KIRK SNYDER


----------



## thenetsfan

With the 138th pick the Kings select Matt Harping


----------



## Kekai

i pick melvin ely


----------



## nffl

The Dallas Mavericks, with the 139th overall pick, select DeShawn Stevenson.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 140th pick in the Suns GM Draft the Pistons select Shooting Guard Kyle Korver












The Seattle SuperSonics are now on the clock


----------



## Tiz

With the 141st pick the Sonice select *Nene* !


----------



## Dissonance

*next pick expires at 3:23*


----------



## qross1fan

Bucks take Josh Childress with the 142nd pick of the draft.


----------



## rdm2

With the 143rd selection, the San Antonio Spurs select Theo Ratliff.


----------



## JuX

With the 144th overall pick, the Indiana Pacers select *Fred Jones*.


----------



## reHEATed

The New Orleans Hornets select Eddie Jones


----------



## nffl

The Dallas Mavericks select "contract year" Tim Thomas.


----------



## Real

With the 137th pick in the Suns forum GM Draft, the *New Jersey Nets* select...










Chris Mihm


----------



## Dissonance

*THE MATRIX 31 (#148) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*


Should've posted this 18 mins ago. Oh, well. Shoot me.


----------



## BootyKing

WIth the 149th Pick the Orlando Magic Select

Danny Granger


----------



## ZÆ

With the 150th pick in the Suns Forum GM Draft the Charlotte Bobcats select...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jTOwiFmnn2M"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jTOwiFmnn2M" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Kwame Brown*​


next pick comming momentarily​


----------



## ZÆ

With the 151st pick the Charlotte Bobcats select...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SUWf7UIS-xs"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SUWf7UIS-xs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Darius Miles*​


----------



## BootyKing

With the 152nd Pick the Orlando Magic Select

Sean May


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 153rd pick in the Suns Draft aquired from Cleveland the Detroit Pistons select *Jeff Foster* from Southwest Texas State










The Knicks are now on the clock


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

With the #154 pick, the New York Knicks select... out of Mississippi State University, Erick Dampier!


----------



## cpawfan

Paris want to learn to dance so the Washington Wizards select Antoine Walker with Pick #155


----------



## reHEATed

The New Orleans Hornets select Al Jefferson


----------



## JuX

The Indiana Pacers select Desmond Mason at 157.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

with the 148th pick, the cleveland cavaliers select Derek Fisher.


----------



## Tiz

With the 160th pick the Sonics select *Reggie Evans* .


----------



## Dissonance

*rdm2 (#158) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.

this was at 5 or something


qrich1fan(#159) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.

at 8 something.*


----------



## Dissonance

he gave me his pick when I was asleep so..

with the *161st* pick *Detroit* selects *Kenny Thomas *


----------



## nffl

With the 162nd overall pick, the Dallas Mavericks select Jalen Rose.


----------



## Dissonance

*Just about an hour left*


----------



## Dissonance

*thenetsfan (#163) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*


----------



## rdm2

At 158 the San Antonio Spurs select Carlos Arroyo.


----------



## Seuss

With the 159th pick, the Phoenix Suns select, Jamaal Tinsley.


*(Bibby will be moved to SG)*


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

with the 165th pick aquired from New York the Detroit Pistons select *Earl Boykins* from Eastern Michigan


----------



## Dissonance

*Kekai (#166) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Antonio Daniels


----------



## VC4MVP

GSW selects ruben patterson!


----------



## Vuchato

With the 169th pick in the draft, the Denver Nuggets select










STEVE BLAKE


----------



## Cabron_James

Minnesota select Antonio Mcdyess


----------



## ss03

With the 171st overall pick (We hope), the Toronto Raptors select *DeSagana N'gagne Diop*.

"We're sorry if we didn't say the name properly, but we hope you'll still play for us."

Diop - "Of course I will, and I'll do a great job"

"Thats the spirit!"


----------



## Weasel

The Los Angeles Clippers Select:

Juwan Howard










Chris Webber is pleased.


----------



## thenetsfan

Jarvis Hayes


----------



## ss03

*Chicago and Philidelphia's times have expired*

An announcement is made that the Raptors can go ahead and make their three consecutive picks.

Three consecutive picks?!?! They've been struggling to make one pick at a time. By far the most indecisive team in the draft. Its ok, they can pull it off. Afterall, this isn't Rob Babcock. 

That basically means we can rule Rafael Araujo out.

With the 175th overall pick, the Toronto Raptors select Adonal Foyle.

With the 176th overall pick, the Toronto Raptors select Stromile Swift.

With the 177th overall pick, the Toronto Raptors select Marcus Banks.


----------



## GM3

Bulls select Mickael Pietrus


----------



## Dissonance

*Kingpin66 (#178) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*


----------



## qross1fan

Dissonance19 said:


> *
> 
> qrich1fan(#159) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.
> 
> at 8 something.*


With the 159th pick the Bucks select Quinton Ross


----------



## Dissonance

*KiddFan4eva5 (#179) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*


----------



## Premier

Sarunas Jasikevicius and Kendrick Perkins, please.


----------



## Dissonance

*Next pick has till 9:52*


----------



## Kingpin66

The Miami Heat have grabbed back up PG Bobby Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

lorenzen wright


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 183rd pick in the draft aquired from the Lakers ironically enough the Detroit Pistons select *Smush Parker* from Fordham










The Miami Heat have been on the clock


----------



## Dissonance

*Kingpin66 (#184) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*


----------



## Weasel

The Los Angeles Clippers Select:

Earl Watson


----------



## Dissonance

wildbynature sent me in his picks. 


with the* 185th pick Utah* selects *Martell Webster*



with the *186th pick Utah * selects *Ike Diogu*


Now it's only fitting for Philadephia to miss their pick again, and the next person go or the person after that...


----------



## Kingpin66

Miami Heat select Dorrel Wright


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With picks 187 and 188 missing their times. Weasel has given me his picks.

With the 189th pick The Los Angeles Clippers select *Brendan Haywood* from North Carolina


----------



## GM3

Chicago Bulls select Nick Collison


----------



## WildByNature

The Utah Jazz select Jared Jeffries


----------



## Dissonance

*Cabron_James (#191) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*


----------



## WildByNature

The UTAH JAZZ select Nate Robinson...


----------



## VC4MVP

GSW select... Juan Dixon!!


----------



## Dissonance

*REMINDER: Make sure you put the pick number with your selection.*


*Or else...*


*you piss Cpawfan off, and trust me....you don't want that*


----------



## WhoDaBest23

With pick #194, the Houston Rockets select

Joe Smith


----------



## Cabron_James

Minnesota select pick 191 Sebastian Telfair


----------



## Dissonance

*next pick expires at 6:30 eastern*


----------



## Dissonance

*Kekai (#195) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*
*

New York is on the clock*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

With the #196 pick in the draft the New York Knicks select... out of Alabama University, Robert Horry!










Watch as I win thousands of championships! Hah!


----------



## Seuss

With the 197th pick, the Phoenix Suns are proud to select 3pt specialist,










*Brent Barry. *  


(Move Jamaal as backup. Brent will be SG)


----------



## thenetsfan

TSorry he was picked Donyell Marshall


----------



## Dissonance

with the *199th* pick *Portland Trail Blazers* select *Anthony Johnson*


----------



## Dissonance

*KiddFan4eva5(#200) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.

Seattle is on the clock*


----------



## Tiz

With the 201st pick the Sonics select *Damon Stoudamire* .


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Gary "the glove" Payton


----------



## Dissonance

*qrich1fan (#202) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*

*actually expired like an hour ago*

*san antonio is on the clock to make a pick whenever they can*


*philadelphia gm sMaK still needs to make 2 picks... I think

I should just start inserting names with players that are horrible *


----------



## cpawfan

At 5:48, pick 203 expired
At 8:48, pick 204 expired
At 11:48, pick 205 expired


----------



## JuX

According to cpawfan, my pick has expired. 

The Indiana Pacers select Rasho Nesterovic

I think I am not out of my sleep yet, it has really taken my world now.


Diss, you really need to update it, I'm really lost.

[it is updated....ctrl F..search ]


-dissonance19


----------



## reHEATed

NO selects Marko Jaric


----------



## Dissonance

*Dallas is on the clock*

*someone go wake up somejewishdude*


----------



## Dissonance

*somejewishdude (#206) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*

actually expired 10 mins ago. Oh, well.



*SAME OLD REMINDER: Make sure you put the pick number with your selection. K thanks.*


----------



## nffl

With the 206th overall pick, the Dallas Mavericks select, center Tony Battie out of Texas Tech.


----------



## Real

With the 207th pick (edit by dissonance19..since people can't follow directions) The *New Jersey Nets* select...










Luther Head


----------



## Dissonance

I may have to start treating some of you like you're brain dead. My font must've not been big enough.


_SAME OLD REMINDER_: Make sure you put the pick number with your selection.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

with the 208th pick, the Cleveland Cavaliers select Jumaine Jones.


----------



## Dissonance

*SAME OLD REMINDER: Make sure you put the pick number with your selection.*


----------



## BootyKing

WIth the 209th Pick the Orlando Magic Select 

Jarret Jack


----------



## Dissonance

*SAME OLD REMINDER: Make sure you put the pick number with your selection.*


----------



## ZÆ

With the 210th pick the New Jersey Nets select...










*Eddie Griffin*​


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 211th pick in the Suns Draft aquired from the Charlotte Bobcats the Detroit Pistons bring back a man that should've never left them before Forward *Grant Hill * from Duke










The Orlando Magic are now on the clock


----------



## Dissonance

*SAME OLD REMINDER: Make sure you put the pick number with your selection.*


*Also, I can't PM everyone so check for when you pick. It's not that hard.*


----------



## BootyKing

WIth the 212th Pick Orlando Magic Select

Trevor Ariza


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

with the 213th pick in the Suns Forum GM Draft, the Cleveland Cavaliers select Eric Snow.


----------



## Real

With the 214th pick in the Suns Forum GM Draft, the *New Jersey Nets* welcome back...



















aaron williams


----------



## cpawfan

With Pick #215, the Wizards select Damon Jones


----------



## Dissonance

*NEW RULE: If you missed your pick 2 times in a row and made an expiring pick both times, we bypass you for your next pick since it's already a guarantee we're going to be waiting 3 hrs again. But you can make your pick at anytime, of course. I just thought of this because it's not fair to those who actually check when their picks are, and have to wait for someone who hasn't shown up 2 times before already. 

To those who think it's too harsh: Some GM drafts have rules that you get kicked out if you miss 2 picks, I didn't adopt that rule. Some people have missed 2-4 picks already. So, this is nothing compared to that.  * 

*San Antonio, Milwaukee, and LA are all eligble for this if they do not select on time. San Antonio and Milwaukee still need to make older picks*


----------



## reHEATed

With PICK 216, NO/OK Hornets select

Eddie House


----------



## JuX

With the 217th overall pick, the Indiana Pacers select Salim Stoudamire


----------



## Dissonance

*San Antonio has been temporarilyskipped since they haven't made a pick 2 times in a row on time.. Still haven't made the pick before this. They can pick at anytime. Not to mention they ignored my PM warning them about this.

Milwaukee has been temporarily skipped since they haven't made a pick 2 times in a row on time. Also, still haven't made their pick before this.

This is a new rule. As I said, in other GM drafts you lose your team for missing 2 picks. *


----------



## qross1fan

Bucks take Ryan Gomes with pick #202

Bucks take Etahn Thomas with pick #219


----------



## Tiz

With the 220th pick the Sonics take *James Jones*


----------



## Dissonance

*L.A Lakers has been temporarily skipped since they haven't made a pick 2 times in a row on time. They can pick at anytime. Not to mention they ignored my PM warning them about this and how their pick was coming up, so they could've sent me their picks.* 

*Portland is on the clock*


----------



## Dissonance

with the *222nd pick Portland Trail Blazers * select *Charlie Bell*


----------



## ss03

With the 224th pick, the Toronto Raptors select Ronald Murray, and we're all flipping with joy to have him on the team.

- - - If the netsfan comes on before his time expires and wants him, he can take him and I'll make a late pick.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

With the 225th pick in the draft... the New York Knicks select... out of Kansas University, Raef Lafrentz!


----------



## VC4MVP

Wait his pick was at 4am EST, so are the next 2 ppl skipped?? EDIT: I guess i can because they have to be skipped so im picking now. With the 128th pick Golden State selects....
Edit: already picked so im taking: *Trenton Hassell!*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 221 pick of the overall draft, the LA Lakers select david wesley.


----------



## Dissonance

*Overnight Sacramento's time expired

Atlanta missed 2 picks in a row so they were skipped (can pick at anytime).

Houston's time expired

Denver's time expired

Minnesota is on the clock*


----------



## Dissonance

*Minnesota's time limit expires at 1:01*


----------



## Dissonance

*Cabron_James (#230) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*

*Toronto is on the clock*


----------



## Cabron_James

pick 230 Minnesota select Gerald Green


----------



## Vuchato

With the 229th pick I select Jason Collins


----------



## ss03

With pick 231 the Toronto Raptors select Mark Blount.


----------



## cpawfan

The Wizards are pleased to select Greg Buckner with pick #232


----------



## Dissonance

*Chicago has missed 2 picks in a row so they will be skipped (can pick at anytime).*

*Philadephia has missed 2 picks in a row so they will be skipped (can pick at anytime, or if I don't hear from them, they will be removed since they ignored my first PM)*


*Washington is back on the clock*


----------



## cpawfan

The Wizards are pleased to select Brian Cook with pick #235


----------



## Dissonance

*San Antonio has missed 3 picks in a row and still haven't picked for 2 of them so they will be skipped (can pick at anytime).*

*Portland is now on the clock*


----------



## Dissonance

With the *237th pick Portland * selects *David Harrison*


----------



## GM3

With the 233 the Chicago Bulls select Brian Skinner


----------



## Dissonance

*Miami has missed 2 picks in a row so they will be skipped (can pick at anytime).*

*Boston is on the clock*


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Pick #227 Rockets select 

Devean George










Sorry I'm waaay late with this pick.


----------



## Dissonance

Laker's Gm wasn't here to pick when it was his time, and since he had missed his pick 2 times previously, he got skipped. He didn't understand that and that he could pick at anytime, ao he gave me his pick just now..

So with the *239th pick Lakers* select *Rasual Butler * 

*Boston's been and still on the clock since they have 2 picks*


----------



## thenetsfan

Tyrone lue sorry


----------



## Kingpin66

Miami Heat select Joey Graham


----------



## Kingpin66

The Miami Heat also select Andrew Bynum


----------



## Premier

Tony Allen and David Lee, please [Boston, #240-#241, 8-9]


----------



## cpawfan

*Pick #'s people

It isn't hard*


----------



## Dissonance

Kingpin66 said:


> The Miami Heat also select Andrew Bynum



This pick doesn't count. Miami shouldn't be picking ahead of Boston, and Detroit also. You made your missed pick from before.


----------



## Dissonance

*Um...Detroit is on the clock*

*and to save the hassle, if he doesn't take Bynum I'll give it to Miami anyway. *


----------



## Dissonance

*New Jazzy Nets (#242) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.


Miami made their pick, Bynum. As I said to save it from being a hassle.

Washington is on the clock*


----------



## cpawfan

The Wizards are pleased to select Carlos Delfino with pick #244


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 242nd pick in the Suns GM Draft aquried from the Lakers the Detroit Pistons select *Austin Croshere* from Providence


----------



## Dissonance

*Next pick expires at 3:18am.*


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dr. pmed diss. diss pmed me and since im up i said i'd make the pick

With the 246th pick in the Suns GM Draft the Suns select *Hakim Warrick* from that big Orange college


----------



## WildByNature

The Utah Jazz Select Darius Songaila....


----------



## Dissonance

*Philadelphia, Chicago, and Los Angeles Clippers picks have expired.


Utah is on the clock*


----------



## Weasel

249. Kareem Rush


----------



## WildByNature

With the 250th pick in the Sun Forum Draft, The UTAH JAZZ select Francisco Garcia....


----------



## Dissonance

*Oh woops. Minnesota missed their last 2 picks, and picked after it expired. They should've been skipped on the next one*

*Denver should be on the clock*


----------



## Vuchato

With pick #252, Denver selects 










Antoine Wright


----------



## Seuss

With the 253rd pick, the Phoenix Suns select, Dontay Jones.


----------



## GM3

With the 248th pick the Chicago Bulls select Eduardo Najera


----------



## Dissonance

*WhoDaBest23 (#254) has not made his pick in time and has been temporarily skipped. When he signs on, he can squeeze in and make his pick right away no matter who's pick it actually is. The clock will not be reset when this happens, so the person who has the current pick still has the same amount of time to make their pick.*

*New York is on clock as Atlanta will be skipped, and can pick at anytime if they show up.*


----------



## WhoDaBest23

#254 Wille Green


----------



## Dissonance

New York (#255) expired at 9:54..


----------



## Dissonance

Utah gave me his pick so I'm gonna pick the first name off it..

with the 256th pick, *Utah Jazz* select *Matt Carroll*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dissonance19 said:


> New York (#255) expired at 9:54..


My first belated pick. 

With the 255th pick in the draft... the New York Knicks select, out of University of Cincinatti... Nick Van Exel!










Edit: Cincinatti stuff.


----------



## Dissonance

*Sacramento (#258) pick expired * 

*Portland is on the clock*


----------



## Dissonance

with the *259th pick Portland Trail Blazers select Maurice Evans*


----------



## Dissonance

He gave me his pick so..

With the *260th pick Toronto Raptors select (and how ironic) John Salmons *


----------



## Dissonance

*Seattle is on the clock*


----------



## Tiz

With the 261st pick of the draft Seattle selects *Luke Walton*


----------



## Dissonance

*Milwaukee (#262) expired at 5:43

San Antonio (#263)was skipped*


Indiana (#264) expired at 8:43..they gave me their pick, but I wasn't online so. with the *264th pick, * *Indiana selects Monta Ellis*



*New Orleans/Oklahoma (#265) expired at 11:43*


*Dallas should be on the clock*


----------



## reHEATed

with pick 265, NO selects Jackie Butler


----------



## nffl

With the 266th overall pick, the Dallas Mavericks select guard Keyon Dooling out of Missouri.


----------



## Cabron_James

Pick 251 Minnesota select Andris Biendrins


----------



## Dissonance

*Next pick expires at 3:41*


----------



## Dissonance

* New York (#267) pick expired

Now with 2 in a row, you're endangered of being skipped the next time you're up. Unless, you are here, or send your pick to me, Jazzy or someone*

*Cleveland is on the clock*


----------



## Dissonance

*Cleveland's limit expires at 6:45*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dissonance19 said:


> * New York (#267) pick expired
> 
> Now with 2 in a row, you're endangered of being skipped the next time you're up. Unless, you are here, or send your pick to me, Jazzy or someone*
> 
> *Cleveland is on the clock*


Sorry, forgot that I had another pick coming up soon.

With the somewhat belated #267 pick, the New York Knicks draft... Beno Udrih!


----------



## Dissonance

*Orlando is and has been on the clock for a little bit*


----------



## Dissonance

* Orlando expired at 9:45. I just remembered. I thought it was 10 something haha * 

*Charlotte (#270) is on the clock*


----------



## ZÆ

With the 270th pick the Charlotte Bobcats select...










*Michael Sweetney*​


----------



## ZÆ

With the 271st pick in the Suns Forum GM Draft the Charlotte Bobcats select...










*DerMarr Johnson*​


----------



## BootyKing

With the #269th Pick Orlando Magic Select










Adrian Griffin


----------



## BootyKing

With the #272nd Pick The Orlando Magic Select










Francisco Elson


----------



## Dissonance

*Cleveland (#273) expired 1:58


New Jersey is on the clock*


----------



## cpawfan

With Pick #275, the Wizards select Ronny Turiaf


----------



## reHEATed

Robert Swift


----------



## Dissonance

Indiana gave me their pick


with the *276th pick Indiana selects Sasha Pavlovic*


----------



## Dissonance

*San Antonio and Milwaukee will be skipped for missing quite a bit of picks, especially consectively*
*
Seattle is on the clock, though it expires soon.*


----------



## qross1fan

With the 262nd pick, the Suns select Johan Petro


----------



## Tiz

With the 280th pick the Sonics select *Rashad McCants*


----------



## Dissonance

*Utah gave me his pick so*


*282nd pick Utah Jazz select Calbert Cheaney*

*New York is on the clock*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dissonance19 said:


> *Utah gave me his pick so*
> 
> 
> *282nd pick Utah Jazz select Calbert Cheaney*
> 
> *New York is on the clock*


With the 285th pick in the draft... the New York Knicks select Jose Calderon out of Spain!


----------



## Dissonance

*Houston gave me their pick*

*With the 287th pick Houston selects Marc Jackson, PF/C*

*
Portland (THAT'S ME!) is on the clock*


----------



## Dissonance

*With the 288th pick, Portland Trail Blazers select Travis Outlaw*


















*Denver is on the clock*


----------



## Vuchato

I select Keith Van Horn with the 289th pick,










and Diss, you forgot to put Steve Blake on my roster page.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 281 pick, lakers select Jarron Collins.


----------



## Dissonance

I forgot I had Utah's picks. oops

*With 290th pick Utah selects Devin Brown*


----------



## Dissonance

*Chicago and Philly both skipped for 2 picks missed in a row..*

*Dallas is up*


----------



## nffl

With the 295th pick, the Dallas Mavericks select point guard Chucky Atkins out of South Florida.










(Update my lineup so it will look like this please:
PG- Luke Ridnour/ Chucky Atkins
SG- DeShawn Stevenson/ Keyon Dooling
SF- Hedo Turkoglu/ Jalen Rose
PF- Kevin Garnett/ Tim Thomas
C- Primoz Brezec/ Tony Battie)


----------



## thenetsfan

I missed my last two picks so i will take a chance with Voshon Lenard and Mikki Moore.


----------



## qross1fan

Sorry for always picking so late but no one ever pm's me telling me I'm on the clock and I usually don't check every thread.

With the 279nd pick the Bucks select Sasha Vujacic


----------



## Dissonance

*Toronto's (#296) picked expired*

*
Portland is on the clock*


----------



## Dissonance

*297th pick * *Portland Trail Blazers* select *Lindsey Hunter*













*
Miami is skipped for missing 2 in a row, among others.

L.A Lakers would be skipped if they weren't here.*


----------



## Premier

Jason Hart and Damien Wilkins, please [#300 and #301, 10-11].


----------



## Cabron_James

sorry for the late pick.
pick 284 Minnesota select Gordan Giricek
pick 290 Minnesota select Greg Ostertag


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

sorry for the late picks...... 
268- M. Lampe
273- Daniel Santiago


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

pick 302 pistons select Steven Hunter


----------



## VC4MVP

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> sorry for the late picks......
> 268- M. Lampe
> 273- Daniel Santiago


santiago is not in the nba lol.


----------



## BootyKing

New Jazzy Nets said:


> pick 302 pistons select Steven Hunter


Steven Hunter was picked at #166 by Kekai


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 299th pick of the draft, the LA Lakers select Chuck Hayes.


----------



## Kingpin66

The Miami Heat select Wayne Simien


----------



## cpawfan

As far as I can tell, I should be able to make my selection for pick #304 so Daniel Ewing


----------



## Dissonance

*edit: I didn't see those other picks on the other page. Oops haha



Portland should be on the clock, and expired. *


----------



## Dissonance

With the *305th pick*, *Portland Trail Blazers * select *Dale Davis*


----------



## Dissonance

*Phoenix should've been on the clock, and expired*

*
Chicago, and Philly skipped again*

*Phoenix is on the clock for their next pick after those*


----------



## Seuss

With the 306th pick, the Phoenix Suns select Jason Kapono.

With the 308th pick? The Phoenix Suns select, Kelvin Cato


----------



## ss03

With pick 296 the Toronto Raptors select Viktor Khryapa.


----------



## GM3

With the 293th pick the Chico Bulls select Keith Bogans


----------



## Dissonance

*Denver expired at 5:15*

*Golden State has been on the clock since then*


----------



## Samael

With the 310 pick, *Memphis Grizzlies* select Cris Taft .


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

with the 268th pic, the Cavs select Danny Fortson.


----------



## Dissonance

*Houston expired at somepoint


Detroit too


Memphis is on it now.*

*You guys can look at when these times end, and pick on your own. I can't do everything. Do I have to wipe you *** too as well?*


----------



## Samael

*Memphis Grizzlies* select

Pick *317*-- James Singleton
Pick *319*-- C.J. Miles(we're gonna skip Sacramento right??)

Dissonance, I also made a pick earlier for Chris Taft at Pick *310*(late)


----------



## Dissonance

*Detroit expired..

Sac skipped*


*Seattle selects Matt Bonner *


----------



## Samael

Seattle has picked can I pick now since Milwaukee is going going to skipped??(Missed last 3)

*Memphis Grizziles* pick *323* select Jarret Jack


----------



## BootyKing

Samael said:


> Seattle has picked can I pick now since Milwaukee is going going to skipped??(Missed last 3)
> 
> *Memphis Grizziles* pick *323* select Jarret Jack


Iv already selected Jarret Jack. Sorry to post in this thread again.


----------



## Samael

BootyKing said:


> Iv already selected Jarret Jack. Sorry to post in this thread again.


My mistake, 

*Memphis Grizziles* pick *323* select Maurice Taylor


----------



## Vuchato

With pick #312, I select Tony Delk


----------



## Real

With pick 274, the *New Jersey Nets* select... 









Justin Reed


----------



## nffl

With the 326th overall pick, the Dallas Mavericks select guard Bob Sura out of Florida State.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

#314 Jannero Pargo


----------



## qross1fan

With Pick #322, Bucks select Brian Cardinal.

Depth Chart Now Looks Like:

Gadzuric | Petro
Brand | Thomas
Dunleavy Jr. | Cardinal
Childress | Ross 
Felton | Vujacic


----------



## thenetsfan

Brian Scalbrine


----------



## JuX

at with #324 overall pick, The Indiana Pacers select Kris Humphries


----------



## reHEATed

NO selects Shandon Anderson


----------



## BootyKing

WIth the #329 pick Orlando Selects










Walter McCarty


----------



## Kingpin66

The Miami Heat select Derek Anderson


----------



## ZÆ

With the 330th pick the Charlotte Bobcats select...










*SG/SF Qyntel Woods*​


----------



## ZÆ

With the 331st pick the Charlotte Bobcats select...










*SF/PF/C Jake Tsakalidis*​


----------



## BootyKing

With the #332nd Pick The Orlando Magic Select

Keith Mcleod


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Little late with my picks. But here they are.


302=Clifford Robinson

316=Rafael Araujo

320=Travis Diener


----------



## nffl

With the 335th overall pick, the Dallas Mavericks select D.J. Mbenga.


----------



## VC4MVP

Edit: My control f search function isnt working properly.

Thank u everyone for not PM'ing me when i was up and skipped.


----------



## Weasel

VC4MVP said:


> With the 333rd pick GSW selects... Robert Horry!
> 
> Thank u everyone for not PM'ing me when i was up and skipped.



Horry was already taken.


----------



## VC4MVP

Weasel said:


> Horry was already taken.


Weird i control F'ed the page and nothing came up. Wutever, with the 313rd pick GSW selects John Lucas III.


----------



## JuX

What # is on the clock?


----------



## JuX

Well, I suppose my pick was already expired.

With the 337th overall pick, the Indiana Pacers select Mark Madsen.


----------



## reHEATed

with pick 336 NO selects Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## Samael

Pick #338 *Memphis Grizzlies* select *Dikembe Mutombo*


----------



## Tiz

Milwaukee has missed several picks. Skipping 339.

With the 340th pick the Sonics select *Jeff McInnis.*


----------



## thenetsfan

Kelvin Cato


----------



## Tiz

thenetsfan said:


> Kelvin Cato


Cato was taken at 308.


----------



## Dissonance

*With the 342nd pick, Portland Trail Blazers select Michael Ruffin*

I think we're at 350 now, either times expired or you were skipped.

I just now caught up to date with the picks.

If you have missed picks or picks you made that I didn't write in, pick now and/or tell me. Also, if you end up having 11 picks, let me know as well. PHX somehow has 13. 



And VC4MVP, no one has been PMing others. It was always me pming people. And frankly I got tired of it, and quit that. You should still be responsible to check when you're up


----------



## VC4MVP

With Pick i believe 348 GSW selects...
Malik Rose!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 343 pick, the lakers select orien greene.


----------



## qross1fan

Bucks round out the roster with Ime Udoka

Pick #339


----------



## Vuchato

I guess I was skipped, so I'll take Michael Doleac


----------



## VC4MVP

Vuchato said:


> I guess I was skipped, so I'll take Paul Millsap


Isnt he a rookie?? No rookies allowed.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

#347 Malik Allen


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Note to WhoDaBest23 ... Brian Skinner was taken in the 8th round already.

And with the 345th pick in the draft, the New York Knicks select Bo Outlaw out of Houston!


----------



## Samael

*Memphis Grizzlies* select:

Pick #344 - *Royal Ivey*
Pick #350 - *Matt Barnes*


----------



## Vuchato

I already took Collins, Samael


----------



## VC4MVP

Vuchato said:


> I guess I was skipped, so I'll take Steven Hunter


Steven Hunter was taken a long time ago.


----------



## ss03

With the 351st overall pick, the Toronto Raptors select Toni Kukoc to fill their 12th roster spot, give slight relief, and teach the younger players some stuff.


----------



## Premier

I don't think anyone will mind that I'm picking three spots or so too early.

Julius Hodge [#360].


----------



## Weasel

I think it is my turn so I will pick

357. Scot Pollard


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

with the 341st pick the pistons select *Bernard Robinson*, SG


----------



## VC4MVP

Wow, this draft has gone very bad very fast. Y did u quit Dissonance19?


----------



## Kingpin66

VC4MVP said:


> Wow, this draft has gone very bad very fast. Y did u quit Dissonance19?




Yeah exactly...It was going really good until the 10th round....My 11th round pick is still not on the draft boards


----------



## Dissonance

VC4MVP said:


> Wow, this draft has gone very bad very fast. Y did u quit Dissonance19?



I quit PMing people because they didn't follow the rules by PMing others. And I wasn't going to keep it doing it. But I haven't kept up cuz I kinda grew tired of it, I let it get through this last rd on it's own. We will still do the division by division voting this week as long as people who need to make picks make em. I don't mean the ones who disappeared and haven't pick yet. We'll fill them in with the Pat Burke's and Boniface N' Dong's which will hurt their teams.


----------



## Dissonance

*Ok, here are the missing picks. If I missed anything else, let me know. And if I missed the pick in the thread somewhere let me know as well. 



283. Sacramento 
303. Miami 
327. New Jersey 
328. Cleveland
333. Cleveland 
334. New Jersey 
352. New York (from L.A Clippers) 
353. Chicago 
355. Phoenix 
356. Phoenix (from Utah)
359. L.A Lakers 




And Kingpin66, your 11th rder Wayne Simien counted as your 10th because you missed a pick before that. 


Everyone send me their final roster who doesn't need to make a pick. So, I can adjust it to how you want it, without confusion, and add players I haven't added in.*


----------



## JuX

see my sig below.


----------



## Real

With picks 327 and 334, the *New Jersey Nets* select...










Alan Anderson

and










Jake Voskuhl


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

With the 352nd pick, the New York Knicks select... Pat Burke out of Auburn!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Kingpin66

With the 3rd last pick the Miami Heat select Antonio Davis


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With 2nd to last pick of draft, Lakers select milt Palacio.


----------



## Dissonance

*Cleveland, Chicago, Phoenix, and Sacramento. Make your ****ing last remaining picks. Some of you have 2. Sacramento, I only see one missing, from 11th rd I think.

If I missed these picks let me know, and tell me who they were.*


----------



## Seuss

Uh.....I select two guys who haven't been picked. I can't keep
track of everyone. So, Joe if you could pick two guys that haven't been picked
that would be great.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> Uh.....I select two guys who haven't been picked. I can't keep
> track of everyone. So, Joe if you could pick two guys that haven't been picked
> that would be great.



CRTL F, SEARCH IN PICK AND ROSTER THREAD.

I can't keep track either. It's your picks. I've done all this **** for the draft with really no one's help so.


----------



## GM3

Chicago Selects

Scott Padgett
and
Lamond Murray


----------

